# Batman: Arkham Asylum not working :mad:



## awildgoose

So, I bought Arkham off of steam on Monday, finally finished downloading it today, yup ran through direct X and all that. Comes up to the menu screen, that has "play" "settings" "credits" and all that. I go through the settings, yup right resolution and I set it so my computer can handle it. I go onto play, it comes up with
"Batman etc etc has stopped working
check to see if windows can fix
close the program"

Any help? Pleeaase, I paid good money for this and steam does this to me!

Thanks.


----------



## Dystopia

The game sucks, why would you want it?  Lol, looks like steam is broken right now xD

OK, so I will TRY to help  Is there anything that is missing? Like maybe a DLL file? I know when I..had..the game  I had the same problem. I just downloaded the file, and it worked.


----------



## WeatherMan

Make a new account, buy the game again & see if the new one works?

*LOL*


----------



## Matthew1990

Bootup05 said:


> Make a new account, buy the game again & see if the new one works?
> 
> *LOL*



NICE! xD


----------



## awildgoose

Ok guys, this is serious time. I spent money on this game.
All that comes up is "Bm Game has stopped working 
check online for solution
close the program"

It doesn't say anything about missing files or anything.


----------



## Rit

Were you able to do a straight download without any connection interruptions? (ie restart computer, internet crash, etc..)  Also, have you tried to re-install it?


----------



## awildgoose

Rit said:


> Were you able to do a straight download without any connection interruptions? (ie restart computer, internet crash, etc..)  Also, have you tried to re-install it?



Well, I got it from steam, which uses torrent type technology from what I can tell, but yea I did have to turn my computer off twice (Australia has slow net). I defiantly ain't redownloading this 8gigs.


----------



## Rit

Even though it's torrent it still can download improperly. I don't use steam anymore so I don't remember how easy it is to un-install and re-install.


----------



## linkin

go to the properties of the game in steam and try clicking on "verify integrity of game cache" and see what it says. you probably might have to download it again.

And you have 120 gigs of downloads anyway


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> go to the properties of the game in steam and try clicking on "verify integrity of game cache" and see what it says. you probably might have to download it again.
> 
> And you have 120 gigs of downloads anyway



Ok thanks. It said "9 files failed to validate". It now needs to download 81mb, which isn't too bad I guess. 
This game... better work.. or :gun: <computer>


----------



## linkin

So did that work?

And if you're going to kill your i5, don't bother, give it to me


----------



## awildgoose

linkin said:


> So did that work?
> 
> And if you're going to kill your i5, don't bother, give it to me



Yea, it works now.

I'm not going to shoot _my_ computer, another one lol.


----------



## WeatherMan

In that case can I shoot it for you?


----------

